# coding for a 48 hour holter monitor



## BrianneStewart (Sep 11, 2008)

since there isn't a cpt code for a 48 hour holter monitor, I was wondering how to bill these, if i would use the 24 hour cpt code times 2 units, or if there is another way, or if only 24 hours can be billed.
thank you


----------



## scorrado (Sep 11, 2008)

We bill 2 units and our system also allows us to put a "through date" in so put the day the test ended in that field. We have not had any issues doing it that way.  Hope this helps!


----------



## dmaec (Sep 11, 2008)

we bill it twice - once for each date.  (because it "is" 48 hours, two different dates of service.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

